# great idea....



## AngleTetra96 (Sep 5, 2012)

in a few years i am thinking about upgrading my 29 gal to a 55 gal, when i do that, i also want to start a guppy and molly tank in the 29 gal. my idea was when i do this, to breed the guppies at live food for my angle fish ill have in my other tank, is this a good idea, and what feed back do you wish to give, thx everyone!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Angels will eat guppies, but they aren't a fish that is a "piscivore" - one that is adapted as a fish eater. So your exercise would be a waste of effort. Stomach content analysis of fish from the habitats of wild angels points to algae, plants and plant debris, insects and aquatic invertebrates as their food, and fish would only be a rare snack. So you wouldn't be meeting their needs with a diet of young guppies, although they would probably eat them.
You'd be better off getting moss and algae to grow on roots descending into the water along the back of the tank, and learning to cultivate daphnia, if you want to aim at the angel fish diet. They love daphnia.


----------



## rolesvillemollies (Sep 22, 2012)

In addition, the nutritional value of guppies is not that great. Most quality fish foods on the market are better and supplemented with beneficial components that meet the fish's daily needs.


----------

